
Vagina Video Game Devs: Apple Asked Us to Change Everything for App Store - msabalau
http://kotaku.com/vagina-video-game-devs-apple-asked-us-to-change-everyt-1781024948
======
msabalau
It is, of course, true that Apple has a perfect legal right to choose the
content they make available through their platform. At the same time, if they
chose to exercise that right to promote games about slaughter while excluding
games about mutuality in pleasure, that don't have a right to be immune to
people calling them on their priorities.

